# NEW and need some help



## mom23boys (Jan 30, 2002)

Hi everyone. I have been reading posts for a while now, and finally had to write. I was diagnosed with IBS a year ago, a few months after my 3rd child was born. I was also diagnosed with rhuematoid arthritis about a month before the IBS. I am 35 and have been pretty healthy my whole life. I had a colonoscopy in Sept. One polyp was removed and I was fine. Doc said to continue with the imodium if thats what worked. Well, after the scope things got better, and I have been able to tolerate more foods. BUT recently, I seem to have to go everyday, and when I do there is mucus and blood. I have no hemmoroids tho (unless they are internal). I'm just wondering if its IBS at all or something else... endo perhaps? What are the signs of it? I'm thinking of making an appt with my GYN before my primary (who I hate and need to find a new one). I feel as tho I'm being pushed out (like theres nothing wrong with me) when I see him or my gastro doc. Can anyone help me at all?? Thanks!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

diarrhea and mucous in your stool are definitely symptoms of IBS. also, there is a connection between IBS and autoimmune diseases (ie, your arthritis). there have been some threads about that on other boards. (and i hate to say too much bc i am not clear on all the details) also it is interesting that nothing was found on your colonoscopy. that is another classic sign of IBS, which, as you know is a "functional disorder" with nothing visibly wrong with your intestines upon observation. it would be wise to discuss it with a dr (for obvious reasons) but it does sound (to me, and what do i know lol) like typical IBS related problems. and IBS is known to change in an instant, with new symptoms and new causes at a moment's notice. i hope this helps at least a little. best wishes!!


----------

